
Murphy's Laws - dredmorbius
http://murphyslaws.net
======
dredmorbius
Many, many, many years ago I'd picked up a (then new) copy of Arthur Bloch's
_Murphys ' Law and Other Reasons Things Go Wrong_. With the "Wrong" printed
upside-down, of course.

At the time, I found it an amusing set of anecdotes and quips.

As I've grown older, it's struck me that this might be the closest thing to a
contemporary bible, based on technical experience. The deep truths (and arch
cynicism) of the laws are enduring.

